# 5th gear pop out again



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

I know it's a common problem and i have done a search. But i'am a litle bit confused now. I don't know if it's my tranny or my motor mounts. 

my car is in the drive in period becouse I've done a GA16 to SR20 swap. The SR20 is rebuilt. I' ve cleaned the trany to and it has new synthetic oil. When i was cleaning the trany there were no sucpisious parts.

How can I get shure what is wrong with my car? 

It seems to me that the shift knob moves a lot in 3rd and 5th.


----------



## fos160se (Oct 23, 2002)

I've had the same problem with my cars tranny and I send it in to be fixed. The dealer said that it were a bearing. Which one they didn't tell me.


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

Hm? Now the options are:

motor mounts
5th insertion gear
bearing
shift fork

:wtf:


----------



## GrideGanjaman (Oct 15, 2003)

p10driver said:


> Hm? Now the options are:
> 
> motor mounts
> 5th insertion gear
> ...



how many miles you have on it?
I suggest you get a rebuilt tranny, or a used one.
I got my 5th gear componetry replaced....but it changes the rest of the gears during disassembly. basically..it's not the same as before. and my 2nd gear stratches a few times. whenever you take the forks out, and put the same ones back in, they don't always go in exactly as it was before. 
if you can replace the 5th componentry yourself, then go ahead cause it's not too expensive..
BUT if you have to pay labour, your better off getting a used tranny. trust me. i spent 1g on pure bullshit.


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

hm. Miles. Not 100% shure but lot. I bought a crashed car with 140k. But who knows??

The tranny is not rebuild just opened and cleaned. And it has new synthetic oil. 

And yes I can and will do it my self. But isn't the 5th gear the first one when you remove the tranny cover? Why then to remove other gears?

Does anybodie know when did Nissan solve this problem? I will first check the junk yards for a used tranny. And will the new tranny fit to my old 1990 P10 ??


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

If you wanna do the fix yourself you can order a 5th gear kit from jgycurstoms.com , or you can just go for broke and get a PAR gearset.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

That's http://www.jgycustoms.com.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

p10driver said:


> Does anybody know when Nissan solved this problem? I will first check the junk yards for a used tranny. And will the new tranny fit to my old 1990 P10 ??


Nissan never really did solve the problem. They tried to do a re-design, which did sort of worked in the sense that 95+ trannies had a lot lower chance of tranny breakage/5th gear popout than did the 91-94s. Bottom line, the chances are still there throughout the 91-98 trannies. 

Get a new 5th gear set from Courtesy Nissan (http://www.courtesyparts.com) or Mossy Nissan (http://www.mossyperformance.com). 

A junkyard tranny from a Sentra SE-R (91-94), 200SX SE-R (95-98), Sentra SE-L (98-99), and G20 (90-98) will fit. Remember that there will be no guarantee how the 5th gear is on the junkyard tranny. 

Good luck.


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

Ouch the fix is not cheap..

How long can I drive with my hand on the shift knob?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

As long as it takes for your hand to get numb, or as long as the tranny lets you keep the gear in fifth. 

I just noticed that you're in Slovenia. You could probably find a lot of cars in the junkyard with that transmission. Go look for a Primera (P10, which you have, and the P11), Sunny GTi, or even a Pulsar GT (I think thats what the NA version is called). You should be able to find a usable one. Shit, you could even go cross-country if you are really desperate to find a transmission with a working fifth gear (Gotta love open borders some European countries have )


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

As long as your arm can hold out. :thumbup: 
If it were me I'd just buy a used tranny and send it to JGY and have the gears cryo treated and have my case welded.
Unfortunately, there's no real cheap solution to this problem.


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

The borders of Slovenia will open in May, 2003 . But I have trouble finding some sr20 powered cars on junk yards. there are a lot of Silvia S12 an pre 1990 sunny's ( think N12 but not shure ).

The problem is that I would like to see if the engine will do well. It has now 180miles on after the rebuild.

Thanx for all the info.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

If it were me, I'd find a used one (preferably one with a cracked case already) for as cheap as possible and let JGY weld the case and do the cryo'd gears. I've seen people hold on to cracked trannys after getting replacements. Might even wanna place a "want to buy" ad for it. My .02


----------

